# Wax Opinions???



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok a while back I got Turle Wax's Black Box and I don't know if anyone else has used this, but it doesn't last very long at all. It looks great at first, but after a week there is no water beading. Any recommendations???


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I tried that out, and read a lot on autopia, and have come to realize that anything made by Turtle Wax sucks. Hahaha 

Zaino! That's what I am gonna buy next. Nothing beats the look. Search it up and you will find non stop pictures of it. Unbelievable


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Falco21 said:


> I tried that out, and read a lot on autopia, and have come to realize that anything made by Turtle Wax sucks. Hahaha
> 
> Zaino! That's what I am gonna buy next. Nothing beats the look. Search it up and you will find non stop pictures of it. Unbelievable


sweet......thanks. Yeah I have come to that conclusion myself. I did the complete claybar, wax cleaner then the final wax and like I said it looked great at first.......buuuuuttttt wait a week if not less!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jun 30, 2011)

I've always been a big fan of Meguiar's NXT. I's more of a paint sealant than wax, but it works well for paint with metal flake in it. Waxes have a tendency to mute out the metal flake, this stuff won't.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

The "colored" waxes are more of a glaze than a true wax and as with all glazes they wash off fairly quickly if not covered with a more traditional wax.

Zanio is a multi step layering process and looks great, but takes a fair amount of work to achieve your desired results. I'd rather spend my time polishing the paint to remove imperfections than fill or cover them. I gotta agree though with the Zanio applied as instructed it'll look great.

Waxes mute out metal flake, really? 


















Wonder how good she'd look if I stripped off the two coats of Adam's Americana Paste wax? Come on....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I really like Eagle1 NanoWax for "day-to-day" waxing. It totally hides small swirl marks on my black car and lasts a fairly long time. Black is arguably the best looking "color" but gets dirty taking a block long drive so just keeping it fairly clean is a challenge. Any brand of detailer takes care of the little stuff. When I want to do the big detail I break out the Adam's Americana altho I once did one side of the hood with that and the other side with the vastly cheaper Eagle1 and the difference really wasn't easily perceptible and they lasted nearly the same. I had a friend also with a black GTO and he spent a day doing the big rigmarole with the expensive Zaino stepped system and nobody noticed the difference at a car show.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've had good luck with the liquid wax in the spray bottle. Beads stay for over a month. But, every time I wash, I throw the wax on.

I've never had any issues with turtle wax products not performing.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> I really like Eagle1 NanoWax for "day-to-day" waxing. It totally hides small swirl marks on my black car and lasts a fairly long time. Black is arguably the best looking "color" but gets dirty taking a block long drive so just keeping it fairly clean is a challenge. Any brand of detailer takes care of the little stuff. When I want to do the big detail I break out the Adam's Americana altho I once did one side of the hood with that and the other side with the vastly cheaper Eagle1 and the difference really wasn't easily perceptible and they lasted nearly the same. I had a friend also with a black GTO and he spent a day doing the big rigmarole with the expensive Zaino stepped system and nobody noticed the difference at a car show.


I was thinking of trying the Eagle products. Much cheaper and easier to find. I agree with black being one of the best looking colors for a vehicle, but as you stated keeping them clean is a challenge in itself. A car cover is pretty much a must if you cant garage it all the time.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

I use the NuFinish wax and have also used the turtle wax detail black for touching up works out well, Washed mine last saturday n see still looks great


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I used the McGuires cleaner wax for years. Then stepped up to the NXT 2k wax and it is great stuff. Lasts all season on my car that had a faided paint job. Now I use it on my new paint, love the stuff. I've heard great stuff about the Nano and the multi step products.


----------

